# Fly Rod Found



## fathacker (Sep 18, 2008)

I found a fly rod on the soapstone basin road a few days after labor day. I hung up a sign with my contact information but it hasn't been claimed yet. If anyone lost a rod in the area (or knows of someone), PM me with a description so I can return it to the rightful owner.

The funny thing is, I had lost my trailer hitch (the pin wasn't on correctly) a couple days earlier while driving. When I went to hang up the sign to report the lost fly rod, I noticed another sign saying someone had found a hitch. I'm quite certain I wouldn't have noticed the sign if I hadn't been attempting to hang my own. I was able to recover the hitch, thanks to the honesty of some good people. Hopefully I can return the favor to someone.

~fathacker


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Does it 'click' when you turn the reel? If so I think you found my rod. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Good to see some class- good karma will follow you-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

If it's between 7' and 10' long, an Orvis, G loomis, Sage, St Croix, Scott, or Redington, it's probably mine. I'll test you out to see if you really have it when you tell me the make model and color. If it was found on a dirt road it's mine. :shock:


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I hope someone gets their rod back


----------

